
Ask HN: Revenue model ideas for a website? - udhb
Me and my two friends have started a website where we upload our college syllabus, practicals, previous years question papers, notes and also posting video lecs from youtube... We&#x27;re getting good response from the students.
Currently we&#x27;re getting 100-150 page views per day and during exam time 300-400 pageviews.
We&#x27;ve plan to extend our site to more colleges...<p>So I&#x27;m asking some ideas on how can we get revenue from this site?
Recently we&#x27;ve added Adsense to our site... but not sure whether it will work or not..as we&#x27;re new to adsense.<p>Here is our site - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.myclgnotes.com&#x2F;<p>Thanks.
======
lettergram
myEDU and Koofers offer the same service and have pretty good market
penetration.

They make revenue off ads, and a premium service. If you do something like,
"pay $20/year or add your notes you get premium"

